

HP working on distributed sensory mechanisms - theblackbox
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/06/hp_mems_advance/

======
theblackbox
the idea of using a distributed grid of agents to create sense data about our
planets inner workings doesn't excite _anyone_ on HN?

------
speek
Anything distributed makes me wet.

